# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  OD Wanted for Private Practice in Boca Raton, FL

## sdseagles

Hello! We are looking for a part-time (leading to full-time) OD for a private practice in Boca. *$100/hour*. Tech support, easy pace, Optomap. Message me for more info. 

And visit my website to learn more about the practice. https://www.totalfamilyeyecare.com

----------

